# Tiger Valley



## Chad (Jun 10, 2011)

On my way home a few weeks ago I swung through Tiger Valley and did some shooting. They teach a little of everything out there; typical run of civilian courses and able to host LE/MIL organizations.

From the new tower, 60ft(?):







OBR w/ Hornady 155gr AMAX


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 13, 2011)

TJ is a good dude, and puts on some good training. He has the DDM course contract for WPS and runs a lot of competitions there in Waco. His training programs are a little on the high side for round counts IMO, but I do think his training and his facility is GTG.


----------

